# the smileys



## slavegirl (Aug 7, 2001)

This is so off topic, but that is what late night cafe is for.

This bulletin board is so so so so SO enhanced by all the little smileys. I am so glad everyone uses them. They just make it all perfect.
:smiles:

SG

http://www.restaurantslave.com


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

We use the Late Night Café to discuss all non-food related topics--what we've seen on TV last night, discuss movies-- just about everything under the sun; as long as it's in good taste.

Just browse on the Late Night to see the various topics. And have fun...


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

They remind of grade school...those little round stickers that teachers would put on your spelling tests............*sigh*


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

:crazy: :beer: :talk: :smoking: :roll: :lol:  :bounce: :chef:  
What sre you talking about slavegirl?

cc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Yeah, Cape Chef, I use :beer: and :smoking: all the time on the reading tests I give! :lol: Boy, would I hear from parents....


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

If you would like a great selection of 
smileys, take a look at...

http://www.plauder-smilies.de/

There are enough to keep you out of mischef for a year or so...

Also links.

Mike :bounce:


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Originally we had the standard set of smilies that came with the software, but M brown is a big fan of smilies so we had to beef up our selection. Now....If only I could get the spell check feature back 

:chef:Talk


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

spal chick woulk be nyce.
:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Eye halve a spelling chequer
It came with my pea sea
It plainly marques four my revue
Miss steaks eye kin not sea.

Eye strike a key and type a word
And weight for it two say
Weather eye am wrong oar write
It shows me strait a weigh.

As soon as a mist ache is maid
It nose bee fore two long
And eye can put the error rite
Its rare lea ever wrong.

Eye have run this poem threw it
I'm shore your pleased two no
Its letter perfect awl the weigh,
My chequer tolled me sew.

-Sauce unknown:bounce:


----------



## bekarose (Dec 15, 2001)

That was one of the bestest poems that I've ever had the pleasure of reading!!!! :bounce:  :chef:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Bekarose,

Three things come to mind with your post.

1. I have a daughter named Becca
2. I have another daughter whose middle name is rose
3. Thank you for posting to this thread because I had not read nancys poam and it is to funny.

Nancy...I think I have the same spell check program as yours  
cc


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Spell would be nice that is for sure. It was a free service that so many other dot com's realized they couldn't make money giving their service away.

But hey, ChefTalk is still free.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

We shall live with the miss takes...


----------

